# Constipation, bloating, uni and work



## Meg8103 (Jan 28, 2018)

so I have suffered with ibs for around five years now. It started all of a sudden then gradually got less frequent.

My ibs side affects are normally pain bloating and loose stools. Over the last two months I've been suffering with it badly again then the past few weeks I've not been going frequently.

On Monday I went to the doctors because I hadn't been to the toilet since Friday. They prescribed me laxido mebeverine and suppositories none of which have worked. I have a constant feeling that I need to go to the toilet but when I try to go I either can't or it's just a bit of water which the doctor said wasn't overflow. My stomach is now constantly grumbling under my ribs and I have a pins and needles feeling under my ribs.

What is wrong with me? Is this normal for IBS? and what do others do to help with the uncomfortableness and pain because its stopping me from going to uni work and out of the house. HELP PLEASE


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

so sorry for all your problems. dealing with constipation is miserable.

you do want to get your bowels moving again because you don't want to develop an impaction or even worse, an obstruction.

an impaction is when you go for a while, like a week or so, with no bm at and then all of a sudden you get watery diarrhea which is the body doing a sort of "self enema" by using the watery D to unblock things....

symptoms of an impaction include abdominal cramping and bloating, leakage of liquid or sudden episodes of watery D, small, semi formed stools, rectal bleeding, low back pain...

if you totally stop passing any kind of stool at all and stop passing gas, then you may have develop an obstruction. symptoms of obstruction also can include nausea and vomiting and fever. this is an ER situation

an obstruction means the stool cannot move, has completely filled that part of the colon, nothing can get by, not even gas and eventually you will begin to vomit up stool when it needs to get out but it can't due to the obstruction. i've had both of these problems occur and they are not fun.

i'm no doctor but if you're passing liquid, it sounds to me like you could have an impaction.

mebeverine is a muscle relaxer and can help with pain but because it relaxes the muscles of the colon, it can also cause constipation. the best thing to do is to call your doc back and tell them that you still can't go and ask what you can take to clean yourself out. when this sort of thing happened to me, my gastro doc would always have me go for an abdominal x ray and then, based on the x ray results, he would tell me how to clean out. if the stool was backed up in the descending colon and rectum, he'd have me do an enema and it it was higher up, in the transverse or ascending colon, he'd have me take half a colonoscopy prep--dulcolax and miiralax (movicol). you might be able to call the doc today and leave a message and hopefully they have an on call doc who can help you. or you might want to try taking dulcolax along with the laxido. or try an enema. you do want to do something to get yourself unblocked.

also--have you been tested for SIBO--small intestine bacterial overgrowth? symptoms of sibo include diarrhea, constipation, bloating and abdominal pain.
https://www.siboinfo.com/

good luck. hope you can find some relief.


----------

